# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Psy thành triệu phú đô la nhờ 'Gangnam style'

## greenstars_dj

7:3 là bao nhiêu tỷ won và triệu đô?
Lần đầu tiên Psy mang một ca khúc Hàn lên sân khấu VMAs.

Gangnam style chiếm giữ ngôi vị á quân hai tuần liên tiếp trên bảng xếp hạng Billboard 100 của Mỹ. Có thể hình dung thị trường âm nhạc Mỹ lớn gấp 20 lần thị trường Hàn Quốc. Chưa kể thành công ở Mỹ cũng có nghĩa là tăng mạnh sức ảnh hưởng tới các thị trường âm nhạc lớn khác trên thế giới.

Mặc dù không có con số chính thức, nhưng có rất nhiều lời đồn đoán chỉ trong 3 tháng qua, Psy đã kiếm ra lợi nhuận ròng là 13 tỷ won, tức khoảng 12-13 triệu đô la. Đây là một con số quá lớn tính trong một thời gian ngắn. Chưa kể danh tiếng vô giá mà Psy mang lại cho các đàn em ở công ty quản lý như Big Bang, 2NE1…

“Anh hai Gangnam” kiếm tiền từ đâu?
Gangnam style trên đường phố Mỹ.

Phần lớn lợi nhuận đến từ tiền bán album, đĩa đơn, thương mại quảng cáo, chương trình ca nhạc, event và tiền bản quyền. Buổi biểu diễn mùa hè hồi tháng 8, lợi nhuận Psy thu được con số kỷ lục là 4 triệu đô, nhưng lĩnh vực quảng cáo có lẽ là nguồn thu lớn nhất.
Concert riêng giúp Psy bỏ túi 4 triệu đô.

Sau cơn sốt Gangnam style, Psy đã kí kết 10 hợp đồng quảng cáo, và cát-xê của anh tăng gấp đôi. Hiện nay, để mời chủ nhân của điệu nhảy ngựa làm người mẫu cho sản phẩm, có thể nhà sản xuất sẽ phải “móc túi” khoảng 400.000 đô. Psy còn 2 đến 3 hợp đồng chưa quay, nên mọi người hy vọng anh sẽ kiếm về 4 triệu đô la nhờ hoạt động này. Còn để Psy xuất hiện ở một sự kiện, con số có thể dao động từ 60.000 cho tới 70.000 đô.
Đóng quảng cáo cùng Lee Seung Gi.

Điều đáng ngạc nhiên là thị trường tiêu thụ album/đĩa đơn của xứ kim chi lại không mang lại nhiều tiền cho Psy. Theo báo cáo của Bộ văn hóa Hàn, trung bình Psy chỉ thu về 1 cent từ mỗi bài hát. Tất nhiên, con số này sẽ khác khi Gangnam style phát hành ở nước ngoài. iTunes cam kết nhà sản xuất nhận 70% lợi nhuận, và phần trăm lợi nhuận chia cho nghệ sĩ cao hơn 10-20% so với ở Hàn.

Ngoài ra, mỗi khi chương trình TV, karaoke hay concert sử dụng bài hát của anh, Psy sẽ nhận được tiền bản quyền. Theo Billboard Biz, Gangnam style có hơn 46 triệu lượt bật trên radio. Trên toàn thế giới, bài hát sôi động này đã lên sóng phát thanh truyền hình khoảng 100 triệu lần. Còn ở xứ sở kim chi, chẳng thể nào thống kê chính thức số lần các quán karaoke bật con "virus" này.

Gangnam style đã chu du khắp các chương trình.

Cổ phiếu nhà YG tăng vùn vụt
"Bố Yang" vượt mặt cả Lee Soo Man.

Hiện nay, Psy chưa phát hành album ở Mỹ và vẫn tiếp tục các hoạt động ở Hàn. Tuy nhiên, trong thời gian tới, khi Psy đã ký kết hợp đồng với công ty quản lý ở Mỹ Scooter Braun, chắc chắn lợi nhuận của anh sẽ tăng thêm. Hơn nữa, Psy không phải chia với YG từ các hoạt động ngoài Nhật và Hàn.

Mặc dù vậy, ông lớn YG chắc chắn cũng vẫn sẽ thỏa mãn, vì thành công của Gangnam style đã mang lại cho công ty một ảnh hưởng không hề nhỏ. Cổ phiếu của YG tăng hơn 160% kể từ đầu năm 2012, đưa chủ sở hữu Yang Hyun Suk thành người giàu nhất trong ngành giải trí Hàn tính trên giá trị cổ phiếu. “Bố Yang” nắm giữ đa số cổ phần của công ty, thu về hơn 200 triệu đô chỉ nhờ vào cơn sốt Psy, vượt qua Lee Soo Man của SM Entertainment.

Xuân Yến

Theo Infonet.vn =============================== Can dien tu - dong ho - Làm răng - Nhổ răng - Sua chua laptop - Kho lanh - Ca do bong da - May lanh - Đau bụng - Phần mềm kế toán - Mua ban xe - Điện hoa

----------

